# meyers e47 stuck in up position



## WATSON (Jan 20, 2005)

I can not get my meyers e47 (old style) plow to go down, i check for magnetism, and it has it at the A Coil, I was wondering how to get the ram down? I took the coil off of the A Valve but the base of the A Valve appears to be circular and not having any way to get an 7/8 or 1 1/8 deep well socket on it at all.....

any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

It probably has junk around it and looks round, it should be a hex, unless someone rounded it off previously. If you can get it out you can usually clean it up and reinstall. It may also be some water in there and frozen. Can you get it somewhere warm or use a hair dryer, heatlamp, etc. on it and try again.

http://www.meyerproducts.com/pdf/electro_lift_new.pdf

pages 26 for diagnostic chart and 38 for A valve removal.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Remember to support the bottom of the plow with a floor jack or something before you remove the A valve. Not only will you be squirting fluid all over the place, but the blade will come crashing down!!!!!!


----------



## MR5BY5 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks to SteveB up there in Wisconsin for posting the link to the Meyers Electro-touch Service Manual! I was at the meyers website the other day and saw this but it took so long to download I concluded it was out-of-order! Since Steve posted it here I tried again and got a download in a few minutes - this will be a big help to me in the future and, hopefully, to the guy whose E-47 won't lower! (I have been there before and it was a sticking A-cart as suggested!)


----------

